# Install manholes (access) hole in concrete septic tank cover



## bamx2 (May 2, 2004)

The septic tank at my house built in the mid 1970s has a three piece concrete lid (3 rectangular sections ) . When I have had it pumped , they usually dig enough soil to remove one section of the cover . They have "offered" to installed a manhole or something for $200 . I would like to install something like two 12"-24" manholes (risers and access covers ) so that I can maintain a filter on the outlet tee , monitor the inlet tee and make pumping less destructive to the landscaping . My questions is mainly how do I cut the holes in the concrete cover sections without damaging them (don't have to perfectly round or smooth ). - Thanks

example of septic tank risers - http://www.zoeller.com/zcopump/Products/onsite/risers.htm

example - of septic tank outlet tee filter - http://www.thenaturalhome.com/septicfilter.htm


----------



## cobracdn (Jan 27, 2009)

Can you post a picture please? Cheers


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You will need to contact a company that specializes in concrete cutting and "coring" (drilling holes). You don't have the tools to cut through a 6" concrete slab, I'm guessing. Wouldn't be worth buying unless you plan on going into the business.........


----------

